# 1974 Opaque Red Super Sport



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 21, 2016)

Picked this one up yesterday.  Drove too far to get it but we did a day trip so was a nice day.  This the one year color that was not in the catalog.  Maybe Meta will post that letter/reporter that tells about them.  Got to get rid of the black cables and bar tape and wheel reflectors.  Have a B 15 for it. Wheels are both dated 5 74.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 21, 2016)

Excellent find! It is true that these were not in the catalog however quite a few were made. Many of the components will have date codes, I always compile them to see what code is the latest as that helps determine when during the year it might have been made (the serial number is useless for that on these bikes). Judging from the components I see I believe this one may be a later '74 production and the Weinmann rims will have hooked beads (I'd love to see the date code on the rims if that is the case). It also has the unique '74-only Compe brake levers with recess notches cut to increase the travel on the extension levers.

Here is the memo mentioning Al Fritz discussing them:





Note that although the memo stated they might build some early in the year, I found that they actually built them later in '74 as well.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sweet.

Did the Sports Tourer come in Opaque Red? I dont recall ever seeing one in that color.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes they did! Here are two small ones I picked up last year, going to eventually combine them into one with the best original parts (plus some spares) and part out the rest:


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Yes they did! Here are two small ones I picked up last year, going to eventually combine them into one with the best original parts (plus some spares) and part out the rest:



Oh yes! I remember these two now.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice find!
I had one years ago, but traded it to a guy for the Flamboyant Red '63 Schwinn Sierra that he outbid me for on Ebay.
I presently also have an Opaque Red Sports Tourer that has been patiently waiting for me to get to it.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sweet bike.  Really like the red.  And it looks like it was well cared for.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice find! Need to get back to work on my Super Sport projects (64,66 and 70). Need to find a rim still for the 66.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 29, 2016)

Forgot to update with detailed pics.  This is a striking color.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2016)

Great job,what a beautiful bike .The paint/color is stunning.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 29, 2016)

What great condition! Diggin the white walls.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks!   Here is something I have not ran across before that was on this bike. The slots were not cut???


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 29, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Thanks!   Here is something I have not ran across before that was on this bike. The slots were not cut???
> 
> View attachment 364959



Well thats odd! No little date code stamps either..


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 29, 2016)

The little date code symbols on the BB cones ended in '72. There does appear to be very light marks where the slots were to be cut, as if the tool just kissed the surface instead of cutting to the proper depth. Surprised that Schwinn QC let that one get through. 

BTW, what was the date code on the crank?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey Scott

The crank date  was SA 22 74    The handlebars were 0674 and the pedals 5-74  The rims were marked 74 also on the inside by the valve stem hole.  Could not find any dates on the brake levers or rear derailleur.


----------



## mack0327 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's my 74 Opaque Red Super Sport. The frame is dated March of 1973 and I purchased the bike from the original owner. Other than the saddle, everything is original, even down to the tubes. The paint is nearly spotless as the owner put this bike away weeks after purchasing it and has not ridden it since. Usually, I purchase bikes to ride them, but this one is the exception. I wouldn't want to stress the original tires and cables. I feel lucky to have found such a nice, untouched original.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 19, 2017)

mack0327 said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Here's my 74 Opaque Red Super Sport. The frame is dated March of 1973 and I purchased the bike from the original owner. Other than the saddle, everything is original, even down to the tubes. The paint is nearly spotless as the owner put this bike away weeks after purchasing it and has not ridden it since. Usually, I purchase bikes to ride them, but this one is the exception. I wouldn't want to stress the original tires and cables. I feel lucky to have found such a nice, untouched original.
> 
> ...



What a beauty!


----------



## mack0327 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2017)

Beauty! Looks new


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 19, 2017)

Was it missing the original Brooks B15?


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 19, 2017)

mack0327 said:


> ...I purchase bikes to ride them, but this one is the exception. I wouldn't want to stress the original tires and cables. I feel lucky to have found such a nice, untouched original.




That bike is awesome! Note however that the tires are not original, the 85 psi HP Sport tire pictured on your bike was only offered in 1985-'86. I believe that the original tires would have been Schwinn HP Sports Touring like this:


----------



## mack0327 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Was it missing the original Brooks B15?



Yes. The owner's widow told me that he had the bike shop switch out the Brooks with a padded saddle at the time of purchase. I have his replacement, but it just didn't look right. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 17, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Forgot to update with detailed pics.  This is a striking color.
> 
> View attachment 364927
> 
> ...



Wow, very nice work!


----------

